# PowerTrans 2011 Gratis !!



## lsedr (Ene 20, 2011)

Aquí les dejo este soft desarrollado por mi:
http://www.4shared.com/file/ope_v0w-/PowerTrans2011.html

es para construir transformadores tipo E

Clave: littlesoftelectronics


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 20, 2011)

gracias. por compartirlo ya lo probe funcina ok


----------



## gregoriorg (Ene 25, 2011)

Gracias, por el aporte, es posible embobinar transformadores con tap central para una fuente simetrica? Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 25, 2011)

se puede calcular cualquier tipo de transformador y hasta los de ferrita
en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/
se pueden calcular algunos datos


----------

